# Ham Sandwhich



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thought you guys might like to see the successful hunt I had last week. I got these two by spot and stalk out of the same herd.

[attachment=0:2w5lle15]pig compressed.jpg[/attachment:2w5lle15]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Man . Those are a couple of pigs.
















:lol: 8)


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice Job!! Tell us a little more about your hunting story. Where did you hunt them ? Thats some good eaten you have there! Congrats!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job. That one of my dream hunts


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool. I've always wanted to shoot a pig with my longbow. Where did you get them?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As they say in the stock market, pigs get fat and the hogs get slaughtered.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a sweet hunt from the looks of it. i'm thinking of going down to Texas next year to get me a couple of those pigs.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I meant to get back and share the story sooner. 

I shot these pigs on a NWR in Mississippi. I am a Utah Native that cannot seem to get back to the mountains I love. I now live in Mississippi. 

I spent the morning deer hunting in a tree stand. I did not know the area well and had to choose a tree/area to hut in the dark. Not surprisingly, I did not see any deer but i did keep hearing pigs in a thicket to the North of me. about 9 AM I decided to get down and do some scouting of the area. I have a special muzzle loader tag in on the refuge later in December so my purpose was really just to scout the area. I left my stand and most of the gear at my tree and walked in the direction i last heard the pigs. Before I knew it I jumped a 170 pound, very pregnant sow that was bedded no more than 75 yds from my stand. She trundled off with not chance at a shot. The wind was not right and i jumped three more young bors before I reached the other side of the thicket. 

I left the thicket to do a big circle that would help me find a place to kill my 150 inch white tail (I hope) and let me come into the pigs from down wind. After a mile plus loop, I came to a slough with water. To 10 pound piggies came bounding out of a hollow log. I sat down to rest and drink water. While sitting there, I noticed movement through the trees. I confirmed they were pigs with my binos and proceeded to cross the slough to get to them. 

One thing about pigs with low hunting pressure is they are load foragers. It was not hard to close the gap to 30 yards because his head was down on the leaves looking for acorns and other pig delectables most of the time. He kept moving away from me so i had to keep moving from tree to tree to maintain the distance. Then he finally made a turn to the left and a drew back. After 10 yards he stopped, I released and saw the arrow sink in a little high. He squealed and dropped. The arrow was still sticking out the entrance side. I figured correctly that i his him in the spine. As I watched him struggle, I had to thoughts, I did not like to see him suffering and i had hope of salvaging my arrow. So I pulled out another arrow and proceeded to shoot him in the head. That shut him down. 

As I sat catching my breath, I heard two squeals come from different directions. Two boars were closing in on me from the right and left. I suppose they were coming to see what the ruckus was about. They both saw me at about 20 yards but di not know what to make of me. The closest decided to turn and walk away broadside. I drew back and released when he stopped after 5 yards. This arrow hit just behind the shoulder in the middle. It bust through the other side and as he ran off I could see blood blowing out both sides of him. He bounced off a couple of trees and crashed at about 50 yards. 

What a day. I took pictures and tried to extract my broad head from the first ones spine. It took a half hour before a got it out and realized the broad head shaft was broken and the arrow had cracked. The other two arrows and broad heads were just fine. I use 100 grain NAP Spitfires at 70 lbs draw on a Hoyt. I love them because of the durability and massive holes.

After a few minutes and pics. I heard more pigs a couple hundred yards away. I eased into another thicket and could hear a BIG boar grunting. He grunted so deep I could feel it in my chest. I could also see him moving trees that i thought were to big for a pig to move. I eased in and finally saw him at 10 yards. It was so thick i was a little nervous because I knew my escape if needed would be hindered. I could tell the big boar ~275 lb and a ~150 lb caught wind of me because they started to move away from me. At 20 yards the big one stepped into the open and I released and proceeded to watch my arrow bounce off of him. I had to laugh because it looked like I had shot a rubber arrow at a rubber target. Those big boars have 3-4 inch shields that protect them in fights with other boars. I was not to surprised. He trotted off looking mildly annoyed. 

If I were to hunt big pigs seriously, I know I would need heavier arrows and long, fixed blade broad heads. As it is I felt like it was a good tie with the big boar. 

If any of my fellow Utah Natives are interested in a public land, low cost pig (many and naive) and possibly big deer hunt. I will share info if you PM me.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That really brought back some memories!! I used to hunt hogs in Louisiana in the Pearl River swam right next to Miss. That is the most fun hunt ever!! It always amazes me how tuff those things are!! I never used a bow because I knew I'd cripple a lot of them! I love how after you shoot one the whole herd goes nuts and starts running all over!! Those big boars always did scare me though, they are super tuff and can push trees over trying to run away, or run towards you!! Hope you get that deer!!


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

That sounds like a ton of fun. I have always been interested in hunting some wild pigs. I had a chance to shoot a 350lb domestic pig but passed up on the chance. They said if I shot it I would have to pay for it. No problem right. My father-in-law is a retired Veterinarian and told me that if you take a pig over 300lbs you are going to find mostly fat. He told me that even at the slaughter houses they wont take a pig that big because of the fat content. They can't even make sausage out of it for the requirements that are placed on them by the FDA. I was told that a 150-200 lb pig is ideal! It looks like you shot the perfect size if you are planning on eating them. Nice Job!! Maybe some day I will get out and hunt a pig too.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to go with those guys in the helicopters and shoot 100 or more a day lol


----------

